# Reloj digital con Displays



## Welsys (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola compañeros del foro.

Me estoy planteando un nuevo proyecto. Este consiste en realizar un reloj digital con contadores, conversores a 7 segmentos y Displys de 7 segmentos. Pero mis conocimientos de electronica todavia son muy basicos, y tengo unas cuantas preguntas que me gustaria que me contestarais.

La primera y mas urgente es saber si estoy orientando bien el proyecto, quiero decir, si los componentes que hay pongo son los adecuados.

La segunda esq quiero saber como realizar el pulso de 1Hz. Me aconsejais un LM555?, con que configuracio? estable? monoestable?? 

gracias de antemano


----------



## mabauti (Feb 5, 2007)

Intentalo con un microcontrolador, es mas sencillo y usas menos componentes



> La segunda esq quiero saber como realizar el pulso de 1Hz. Me aconsejais un LM555?, con que configuracio? estable? monoestable??


  La manera mas sencilla, precisa y estable de hacerlo es utilizando un XTAL de 4.194Mhz y el integrado CD4521


----------



## Welsys (Mar 6, 2007)

Muxas gracias. Me podrias decir como configurar este circuito? He encontrado en el datasheet un ejemplo con un cristal, pero nose si es válido y si las resistencias que vienen ahi son correctas. Y otra cosa, con ese cristal cual es la salida por la que sale 1hz??

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## mabauti (Mar 6, 2007)

Aqui esta el circuito


----------



## Welsys (Mar 7, 2007)

Mil gracias


----------

